# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey0016 Important Update !! All NEW Cards Now Will be Activated From This Ver.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]◤ *--------------* ◥
| *Important Update*   | ◣ *--------------* ◢    * Improved dongle manager tool to work with all windows including win8.1 64bit.** Improved all other application to latest smart card api..*    *Note:* *Closed old version updatetool support from now. All New Cards must be Activated from this update. ALL Old Update Tools will not work from now !!**Always use only latest version to avoid bugs.*   *Previous World's 1st Update*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *GcProKey Support Area !! All Updates, Files can be Download From here !!* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *All Updates & History :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Successful Stories* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

